# Aktuelles Datum in einem JTextField



## Papounce1 (28. Mai 2006)

Na Freunde des Programmierens....

ich hab mal ne Frage. Ich habe in meinem Swing Programm ein Textfeld und in dem möchte ich gerne immer das aktuelle Datum stehen haben.
Irgendwie klappt das nicht!

Hier mal das Coding(relevanter auszug):

		Date zeit = new Date();
		zeit.getDay();
		zeit.getMonth();
		zeit.getYear();

datumF = new JTextField();

datumF.setText("");

--------------

so siehts bisher aus. ich kann jetzt aber nicht 

datumF.setText(zeit);

oder

datumF.setValue(zeit);

machen.
Kann mir jemand helfen????

Danke


----------



## waldwichtel (28. Mai 2006)

```
zeit.getDay();
zeit.getMonth();
zeit.getYear();
```

Das kannst du dir eigentlich sparen, das wird mit dem Parameterlosen Konstruktor schon gesetzt.

Die Ausgabe machst du am besten mit einem SimpleDateFormatter.


```
SimpleDateFormat s = new SimpleDateFormat();
			datumF.setText(s.format(zeit));
```


----------



## Papounce1 (30. Mai 2006)

Hmm. irgendwie funzt es nich...

hab aus testzwecken mal

dateF.setText("15.01.2006")

eingegeben und es funzt.

nu hab cihs so gemacht:



```
dateF = new JTextField("", 11);

                Date zeit = new Date();
                
                SimpleDateFormat s = new SimpleDateFormat(); 

                dateF.setText(s.format(zeit));

[/quote]


Siehst du da noch einen Fehler???
```


----------



## papounce1 (30. Mai 2006)

erstmal nachdenken, näää     

habs doch noch hinbekommen!!
kleienr fehler

besten dank!


----------

